# feeding trout



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

lilly has jusy eaten her first taste of trout and she loved it - she wolfed it down 

I cooked a fresh trout for me and hubs - baked it in the oven and put fresh pineapple inside - lilly enjoyed it so much I might consider doing it on a more regular basis - ive tried the fish variety dog foods but shes never liked them


----------

